# Training Schedule for Whether



## xxLavenderxDreamsxx (Apr 28, 2012)

So long as I get the boys out of my next few litters, I'm planning on keeping one as a breeding back and one as a companion whether. The whether I want to train to a cart, but I'd love any advice that people could give me.

I understand that you want to have them used to halters and trailing ropes and pulling simple things (like a sled) by certain ages. 

I'm thinking of a format something like this:

At two weeks he should ....
at four weeks he should ....
at a month and a half he should....

etc....

What's a good training schedule?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

The best you could do by those ages is to get them used to a collar/halter and start to leash train. You could maybe start to do voice commands but they would be too small to put any sort of weight on them. At around 6 months you could start to add the harness and again work on commands but still no weight. Some say a year before you add the cart, some say 2 years. It depends how much weight they will be pulling. This will be a very slow process not something that happens overnight.


----------



## xxLavenderxDreamsxx (Apr 28, 2012)

oh I wasn't thinking you train them completly in that short amount of time - I should've added an "etc" at the end of those XD ~ 

thank you!


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

like most training, daily sessions are required?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

The more you put into your goat (time etc) the more you will get out. Daily sessions aren't required but the more consistently you work with your wether the better things will go.

I don't have a certain schedule with ages.... Different goats learn at different paces so it's more about the order in which to teach things.

You want to start with making sure he is comfortable being touched and handled by you. You should be able to pick up hooves, pet anywhere etc. Then work on yielding. (I have a video on youtube called teaching goats to yield which might be of some use). That will get you into leading. Start leading, tying, harnessing etc. 

I would wait till at least a year, probably more, before asking your wether do actually do any strenuous labor. You can put the packsaddle on and just let them get used to the feeling and shape but don't put in any weight. Lots of walks are good...

anyway those would be my suggestions...
Good luck!
M.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

That is all good advice. I wouldn't start putting any serious weight on your goats until at least a year old. Our goats do not start pulling weight until they are two years old. But at a year old they have the harness on and ground driven. Packing is different, we put an empty pack saddle on when they are eight months old .At the age of twelve months old ,they are carrying at least five pounds in their packs.
Lots of walks are a good place to start. Make sure your goat is bonded to you, it makes training a lot easier.
Happy training.
Bambi


----------

